
2019 Js13kGames Winners - greggman2
https://js13kgames.com/#winners
======
AndrewOMartin
I'm hugely impressed by this and applaud the effort, I've played the top game
a bit and it's very nice, especially if you've not played a game with
rewind/replay mechanics before.

I was wondering exactly what had to be under 13K, so I looked in the repo (a
staggering 2.4M zipped), where even just the /src/ directory is a bloated
108K. The answer is, when you build it, it creates a single index.html which
is a rotund 35003 bytes, but which zips down to a svelte 11764 bytes.

------
degenerate
If you want to see what a 1kb game looks like, here is the full writeup of the
original 2010 JS1K winning entry:
[http://marijnhaverbeke.nl/js1k/](http://marijnhaverbeke.nl/js1k/) (use arrow
keys to move and space to jump)

The smoothness in the graphics of the winning Js13k game blow me away. I love
the way it "rolls back" after the timer ends, and would love to see a dev blog
writeup from the authors.

~~~
ehsankia
Wow, that 1k game is insane. Not only you got a lot of details in the visuals
(cloud, rainbow, trees), you also have multiple mechanics such as coins,
falling terrain and flower obstacles. Amazing.

------
bencoder
Replying top level to say thank you all for the lovely comments on our game,
'xx142-b2.exe'. It was a huge surprise for us to win this!

We are slowly working on a dev blog/post-mortem for the game. Coming soon!

~~~
jeffshek
Congrats, this was so impressive! Game graphics is an area I know nothing
about. Everything just seemed magical.

------
bransonf
In case js13kgames is still down, see this GitHub Blog post [0] for the
winners.

[0]
[https://github.blog/2019-10-08-js13k-2019-highlights/](https://github.blog/2019-10-08-js13k-2019-highlights/)

------
ArtWomb
The mark of a great entry is a fully playable game. And "xx142-b2.exe"
certainly succeeds on all fronts. The graphics details are amazing: infinite
fog drop off, spotlight reflection, ambient floor animation, etc. I feel like
they could have saved bytes with procedurally generated levels. But it
wouldn't have been nearly as fun progressing ;)

------
40four
Great to see this! I was recently going down a rabbit-hole of demoscene & 64k
intros, and this stuff is very fascinating to me.

Played the first few games & had a blast! I really like the second one with
the boomerang throwing mechanic. The FPS Swagshot was cool too.

Also, 'Racer' (#15) gave me flashbacks of the old Rad Racer days!

------
throwaway77384
Hug of death, anyone? :)

------
milosdog55
does anyone have any good guides for making games like this? I want to start
but have no idea where..

~~~
end33r
[https://medium.com/web-maker/making-asteroids-with-kontra-
js...](https://medium.com/web-maker/making-asteroids-with-kontra-js-and-web-
maker-95559d39b45f)

and other tutorials at
[https://js13kgames.github.io/resources/#tuts](https://js13kgames.github.io/resources/#tuts)

~~~
milosdog55
ty!

------
wgx
What was the theme this year?

~~~
polymatter
'Back' according to [https://medium.com/js13kgames/js13kgames-2019-has-
started-3a...](https://medium.com/js13kgames/js13kgames-2019-has-
started-3a438ff4b078)

~~~
seanwilson
Are there any examples of competitions that have themes that are more (for
lack of a better term) constraining? I find the theme for most game jams is so
vague you can shoehorn any entry you want in to it. Demake competitions are
interesting.

~~~
lee337
A couple of examples spring to mind... and the URLs should be adequate in
hinting at what the constraints are :)

\- [https://itch.io/jam/cga-jam](https://itch.io/jam/cga-jam)

\- [https://itch.io/jam/fantasy-console-game-
jam-3](https://itch.io/jam/fantasy-console-game-jam-3)

\- [https://itch.io/jam/2-buttons-jam-2018](https://itch.io/jam/2-buttons-
jam-2018)

\- [https://itch.io/jam/procjam](https://itch.io/jam/procjam)

\- [https://itch.io/jam/1-bit-clicker-jam](https://itch.io/jam/1-bit-clicker-
jam)

\- [https://itch.io/jam/gbjam-7](https://itch.io/jam/gbjam-7)

\- [https://itch.io/jam/musicgamejam](https://itch.io/jam/musicgamejam)

If you can think of a constraint, there's a good chance a jam already exists
for it. If not, hosting one is easy, and very fun / fulfilling. See
[https://itch.io/docs/creators/game-jams](https://itch.io/docs/creators/game-
jams).

------
fouc
Pretty nice. Too bad a number of these don't work in safari.

~~~
ubertaco
From my experience doing web development, that's not surprising. Safari is
sorta the king of broken, half-implemented Javascript APIs that will advertise
support but don't really work correctly.

~~~
fouc
I find that javascript apps often work in two of the three browsers.

If someone develops entirely in Firefox, there's chance it'll work in Safari
or Chrome, but not both.

Same for if someone develops in Safari.

------
ecmascript
Cool games! I like stuff like this, but I have never understood really the
meaning of making it under a specific size?

~~~
gnode
It originates in the constraints of hardware, particularly 8 and 16-bit
computers with typically 4K or 64K addressable memory. Starting with the
modification of existing games, it became a challenge to push how impressive a
program could be made (typically an audiovisual demonstration "demo"). Such
hardware becoming obsolete added to the impressiveness.

Demo and game competitions without constraints exist, but naturally become a
competition of art and design, where use of existing engines is rewarded,
discouraging programmers. The constrained competitions can be more appealing
to programmers, where programming creativity is better rewarded.

~~~
cr0sh
Just a bit of historical update - most 8-bit machines topped out at 64k of
memory (8 bit data, 16 bit address space), but some could do more with extra
hardware or "tricks" (paging a special 8k block using a custom MMU or
similar); even then, memory tended to be limited just due to cost if nothing
else.

16-bit machines usually had a larger address space; the Motorola 68000 had a
24-bit address bus, for instance. While that allowed for quite a bit of
memory, again (at least for most consumer hardware) most people were limited
to at first 512k to 1Mb, then as the early-90s wore on, up to about 8Mb - at
which point 32-bit cpus became affordable.

So the only place you really saw larger amounts of memory (and this is more my
understanding than experience, as I was just a kid then) with 16-bit machines
was usually businesses and other "larger scale" computing that had the need
and finances to afford it. As always, I suppose.

------
asar
Page is down for me.

~~~
ivanfon
Same here.

~~~
end33r
fixed!

~~~
mayli
Still down.

~~~
end33r
back up again, and trying to keep it alive

~~~
wazoox
Sorry, no, all pages report "Whoops, looks like something went wrong."

~~~
end33r
aaaaand it's back again (at least right now)

